# 77 Bayliner Runaway/60's Sea Ray SRV 160 rebuild project build-a-long



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok...I'm gonna go ahead and post the last couple weeks worth of progress for yall, to catch yall up...bear with me!!!

___________________________________________


 Just bout a 77 Bayliner Runaway tri-hull. We knew the floor needed to be checked, there was a corner hangin in the air I found while feelin for soft spots before purchase. For the price paid, I wasn't gonna complain about reflooring it. 


Got it home, somewhat washed it up. Hubby got to piddlin with the motor (tryin to figure it out) and we got the inside ready to pull up and check out the floor.

Well..carpet came out, decent enough shape to reuse. Set that aside. We found that one of the prior owners just rough cut a piece, screwed it into the foam underneath (what good that did, I have NO clue  ) and carpeted over. Ok, easy enough to remove and replace....

Out came the board...and beneath...  Flaky, wet, mushy stringers!  Suprisingly, the foam is 98% dry! (I did the nail check I read about here somewhere ) Just a bit wet on the exterior part. 

Transom has a bad spot, gonna need to replace that.

Can't get underneath the front, gonna hafta take the top off for that. Dang rivets!!! 

So our lil $350 boat gonna turn into our summer project!  



There's no way to put this off and redneck rig it till fall. Just too much of a safety hazard IMO, and if the hull flexes bad with mushy stringers, then the whole things toast! 

I've got pics of the boat, and underneath the floor, lemme see what I can dig up...

Day we picked it up... a lil dark, but it was pretty dirty too!!





This is the motor (Merc Thunderbolt 850 85hp OB)  and rearend...a mess indeed!!!




Post bath...cleaned up, and very yellow! Hubs and Son takin seats out to get to the floor





Sorry if the pics aren't that great, all I have is my crappy camera on my phone. Both digi cams are out of commision


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

And! the yummy stuff underneath the floor













Well, not much got accomplished today. Hubby drilled out rivets and we pulled the rub rail off, only to reveal more rivets. Got some measurements taken for future reference, got the wiring labeled, and got it pulled outta the boat. Next step, taking the outboard off and gettin the top off! 










And this was our son Ian, helping me cut the back of the rivets off





And here is our daughter, Aimee, helping take off a trolling motor mount, well, thats what she said she was doin


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's the dash, the 3 holes on the right are all spots where different ignition switches were, grrrrrrrr






This one, you can see they cut a hole right over the CG rating for the boat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Just lovely, right? ayyy

Gotta love the upholstrey...I just got done removing it...yummy!!! Backed with what looks like bead board  and VERY rotten at that










Got me one of these...to use in place of a jitterbug style sander
Detail Sander




and one of these
Jig Saw




I'd thought about gettin the orbital jig saw, but FIL has a rotozip we can use 

Got my Orbital sander from FIL's shed, drill bits, new saw blade for the Skill Circular Saw...but wait, what is this?

NO SKILL SAW!!!!  Don't know what happened to it. It was Hubbys and it seems to have taken a hike off to lord knows where. GRRRRRR. Now we aint got a circular saw, but we got a sharp brand new blade! Guess I'll return it and get a blade for my smaller battery powered saw.

Our local lumber yard sells AC plywood 7ply 3/4" for $30 a sheet. Home Depot didn't have em. So at least they got it, and are close by! YAY!!!

Next to get is supplies, poly, CSM, matting...all that stuff. 

Think I may have conned Hubs into talkin to his buddy. Old barn on some property of thiers thats 1/2 fallen down. Has some metal roofing and boards. Figure in makin a sorta makeshift shed...to help if the weather gets wet. And, a tarp for the boat of course!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

Demo day!!


Tools for the job!!! (Splat the puppy and Fatty the cat as supervisors LOL!)





SWEEEEEEET!!!  A Big ol piece!












cont'd in the next post


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

So we did some demo today!!! A bit bored with not bein able to do much, so we got a lil dirty and got something accomplished!!! *grin*


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

PROGRESS!!! YAYAYAY!!!!

Got the motor off, the rivets drilled out, the top off!! YEEHAW!!!!

And since yall are pic junkies... I'll oblige ya 

Motor stand....yes, its tall!!! Lesson learned :redface:













And here's a booty pic of the boat


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

Next is the saga of takin the top off! WHAT A pain!!!! 





yummmy!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

So after this required too much "move with a purpose" In otherwords, it involved me and hubby jacking the bow up on 2x4x8's and then me drivin the boat out from under it and helpin him lower it. Ida been dead meat if I stopped for a pic!! 

Here she is without the top!





At that point, we were left with this....






So I backed the F150 up carefully, and pulled up the hill some to move the top into a better spot. 





Once it was off the truck, Na straightened it out and voila!!





And this was what was left inside! Should be easy enough to get cleaned out. 





Oh, and the leak was on the bottom of the storage bin on the port side of the bow. That would explain dry foam and mushy stringer!!! Leaked right down the center!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

And, after the dust settled.... a little bit anyways 

 Got the rest of the foam that was under the bow out with a claw hammer. 15 minutes and it was gone, yay!

Got out the grinder, and got ready to get goin...

Yours Truly, ready to work!





and away we go! weeeeeeeeeeee!!!









Oh, and here's Ian helpin me get the foam out! 





Hubs decided to go ahead n knock the glass off the top of the transom....





As you can see, it didn't get glassed much. Its actually a piece of 3/4 ply backed with a 1/2 or 5/8 ply





Oh! And, guess what the reg #'s are on the boat? I shoulda looked closer when we bought it....


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, so thats all caught up till about an hour ago!!!

I'll keep posting progress pics and as good an explanation as I can, as things go along!!!!

Thanks for lookin!


----------



## Hut2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Boy, ya'll are tackling a big job! But, it looks to be a team effort. Good luck to ya'll !


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome project, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2010)

Dang Snowy, y'all have some serious work cut out for you...
This one is gonna be fun to watch the rebuild on.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm impressed that you know what stringers are.



Looks like you are doing a first class job.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 11, 2010)

Keep it up snowy!!!!! A few more month..I mean adjustments and she will be ready to go fishing!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Yall!!

Got some more grinding done this evenin. Gotta go get a regular respirator...getting too much dust through the mask.

Should have her ready to sand tomorrow evenin. Then its ordering some supplies for doin the stringers/deck/transom!!!  YAY! 
Probably won't get much done over the week cept takin off all the stickers. Will post more once progress is made!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 11, 2010)

an awesome rebuild in progress Snowy!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 12, 2010)

Lil progress today...so far anyways. Got hot, decided to do more later once it cools off!!! But...for your enjoyment....

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid182.photobucket.com/albums/x19/Her1911/Boat%20stuff/Video015.flv">


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh Lawd Snowy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my hats off to ya'll!  MORE DANCE VID'S!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2010)

Werk it!!!!


----------



## rifleroom (Apr 15, 2010)

*Keep'em comin!*

Lookin' Good!


----------



## John Porter (Apr 15, 2010)

I am in the process of doing the same thing to a 79 Phantom bass boat. Just finished removing all the stringers and grinding everything down. Next is to cut the stringers and also build a pattern for the transom. Thinking I might take the boat off the trailer while its a bare hull and repaint that also.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 15, 2010)

John Porter said:


> I am in the process of doing the same thing to a 79 Phantom bass boat. Just finished removing all the stringers and grinding everything down. Next is to cut the stringers and also build a pattern for the transom. Thinking I might take the boat off the trailer while its a bare hull and repaint that also.



What I've heard...is makin a template of the transom, using the old one for reference...especially for the bolt holes, drain holes, etc...

Love grindin, dontcha?  

We decided we're gonna paint ours once we've completed the stringers, transom and decking. Might as well, befor the top goes on...its gonna get painted at some point, so we might as well do it durin the rebuild process 

Goin with Interlux primer and Perfection for the paint. Since the boat will be stored on the trailer, it won't need bottom paint.

Didn't get any work done today...prolly won't till tomorrow evenin mebe... Still not real comfortable not bein able to keep a constant eye on Ian...so, we'll see.....


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 15, 2010)

great update thread nicole!  keep the pics coming


----------



## Mako22 (Apr 15, 2010)

I sure do love a good project, thanks for posting and great job so far.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Got some more grinding done today! Lawdy, yanno its hawt when ya got pools of sweat IN your goggles 

Run into a bit of a issue, got some strange material, like dry fiberglass I aint too sure of. Waitin on a verdict from a few folks before I proceed.

Not much to show, but here's a few pics anyways


----------



## THWACKG5 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like you are making great progress, good luck!!!
Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it looks like I will end up grinding ALL that excess material down. Kinda figured that'd end up happening. 

It seems the dry stuff under the resin is CSM or somethin that didn't get enough resin. An air pocket of sorts. So, it'll all be removed, and I'll be putting a layer of 1708 biax over the entire hull of the boat. That will also give it more strength overall, which it needs. 

Now if I could just sand in the AM when it wasn't so dadblastit hawt. I think Na would kill me though  since he works nights and the window is not 15 ft from the boat


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, it looks like I will end up grinding ALL that excess material down. Kinda figured that'd end up happening.
> 
> It seems the dry stuff under the resin is CSM or somethin that didn't get enough resin. An air pocket of sorts. So, it'll all be removed, and I'll be putting a layer of 1708 biax over the entire hull of the boat. That will also give it more strength overall, which it needs.
> 
> Now if I could just sand in the AM when it wasn't so dadblastit hawt. I think Na would kill me though  since he works nights and the window is not 15 ft from the boat


 
You've prolly already done theis Sis, but before you go back over with the rebuild and such make sure you have that baby cradled real square. Don't want a twisted hull.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Sparky1 said:


> You've prolly already done theis Sis, but before you go back over with the rebuild and such make sure you have that baby cradled real square. Don't want a twisted hull.



Yeah, she'll get leveled and set on different brackets for that  I'd hate to do all this and end up with a cork screwed hull


----------



## Swede (Apr 20, 2010)

Now that's a project!!

Good job Snowbabe

Will expect a fishin trip for all of my technical guidance


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

Hey Folks....

Haven't forgot bout the boat, just got sidetracked with some registration issues. Got it registered, will be sending the stuff in tomorrow for it.

Also picked up another boat, for a steal of a deal!!! Will post the build a long of it with the Bayliner.

Sea Ray SRV 160 (not sure of the year, late 60's probably)














Kids helped with some demo  Found some standing water in 'er. YUK! But we'll be gettin her gutted and cleaned up within the week! Then the grinding starts, yay


----------



## SnowHunter (May 2, 2010)

I did find a pic on the 'net of what this boat probably looked like brand new... This will probably be what she looks like when I'm finished restoring 'er


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 3, 2010)

Cool pics and progress report. I wanna ride when she's done.


----------



## mr4shootin (May 24, 2010)

What going on with the boat?Any updates?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 24, 2010)

mr4shootin said:


> What going on with the boat?Any updates?



Working on getting them both registered, so I haven't made much progress. Did a little bit more demo on the SeaRay, but the Bayliner is just sitting in the yard. And, its been too darned hawt to get suited up to do any kinda grinding


----------



## mr4shootin (May 24, 2010)

Ok, just didn't want to see this interesting thread die.Looks like ya'll are doing a fine job.Be sure to post up more pics when you get going on it again.I'd like to see how it looks when you are finished and on the water.


----------



## Truegiant (May 28, 2010)

This reminds me of my project from last year. We have enjoyed our little boat but i think its time for an upgrade. our boat will be up for sale and a new one in the yard hopefully in a couple of weeks!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

mr4shootin said:


> Ok, just didn't want to see this interesting thread die.Looks like ya'll are doing a fine job.Be sure to post up more pics when you get going on it again.I'd like to see how it looks when you are finished and on the water.


thanks 

Hopefully the funding catches up and I can get some more work done on the Bayliner, since that has the least amount of work left done. 

I'm hoping its gonna look pretty danged sweet at the finish 



Truegiant said:


> This reminds me of my project from last year. We have enjoyed our little boat but i think its time for an upgrade. our boat will be up for sale and a new one in the yard hopefully in a couple of weeks!


Yup, we've enjoyed it so far, even just demo. I don't think we'll be selling these anytime soon, but we might upgrade one of them within the next 5 yrs for one a bit bigger


----------



## DONK (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking good.  Building more than just a boat there!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Feb 21, 2011)

Just wondering how the rebuild is going (or went).  Pics?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey Chief and anyone else interested...

We've put the boat on hold. Its just been sitting since we moved. Unfortunately, with the farm ramping up, the boat hasn't been a priority. Maybe we'll get it done, eventually. But it sits, in pieces, for now, waiting! 

The Bayliner will probably never get rebuilt. The registration is such a pain in the tush, but the SeaRay will probably get done sometime, as registering that was a piece of cake!


----------

